# preemie babywearing



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, baby girl is now 13 weeks old after being born at 30 weeks. She is now 6lb 11. We've been hone 2 weeks.

Hubby goes back to work tomorrow so its just me, and baby and our 6 year old who is homeschooling.

Can I wear baby in a sling being small still? I'm thinking I'll need my hands free in order to do stuff without hubby to help.
Whivh type best for preemie? One I can breastfeed in would be good.

also, strange question, but, do you sit down whilst baby wearing? Or just for when standing up/walking?

Thank you x


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Sienna, I wore my baby (32 wk preemie) when she was that size, but it wasn't really smooth. I mostly used a Premaxx baby bag sling (which I think has since been recalled for suffocation hazards). The issue with that kind of sling was, basically, as long as the baby couldn't hold herself up, I was always using one arm to also support her. That's fine - but it did leave me down an arm. I didn't ever feel like I could wear the baby and swoop after an older kid. And I tended to take the babe out of the sling when I sat down, because sitting definitely changed the whole dynamics of the baby and the sling and me. It's really important to have safe places to put the baby down. My mom gave us a Moses basket that was a lifesaver.

I used an Ergo carrier some, and if I was going to be, say, taking the kids to the park, that's what I might try if I was doing it now. I think it would give you a lot more stability. I hear a lot of people love the Maya wraps, but when it was me and the baby and the Maya, I always felt like it was just this gigantic unwieldy piece of fabric.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I use a stretchy wrap when DS was tiny. He was strapped pretty firmly upright on my chest to I was comfortable chasing after a toddler with him in there, though it was tricky to pick her up.

I didn't get the hang of feeding in the wrap till they were a bit bigger, but I could pop him out and push the wrap out of the way without taking it off.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

The only carrier I found to be truly hands free until baby could hold her head up was the Boba 3G, because it has a neck strap you can tighten to hold their heads. I tried ring slings, boba wraps (like the moby wrap) and a mei tai. However, I think the weight minimum on the Boba 3G is 7lbs, and I don't think its enough support for a preemie.

I've heard great things about boba wraps for preemies though. I liked it a lot for my newborn, it just wasn't 100% hands free. I still got a lot done though! Just be on alert for the shoulder strap moving to the side if you bend over or if she jerks though.

This is the one I used the most in the early days. It's one of the lower cost options out there, so it's not a lot to lose.

http://www.bobafamily.com/store/baby-wrap/


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, and I could sit with my daughter comfortably for months, but she is starting to get a little tall now at 25inches. I think I can just move her legs to the side, but I've actually been meaning to start a thread about that&#8230;


----------



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

Fab thanks will look at these.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

you can use a warp style with a little one. I have a baby k'tan which i love because it's easy to put on (don't have to wrap it), but any other stretchy wrap is great too. they are all going to say a minimum weight of like 7-8 lbs, but it's because of the new carrier laws. i used mine before 8lb and it was great.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

For my 5 lb preterm baby I used a Moby a lot and a sling much less. If I remember correctly, the danger with a preemie in a sling is that the baby's head and neck with make a sort of C shape and the baby won't be able to breathe but won't be strong enough to get out of that position either. I always had a hand in the sling to make sure the baby was breathing. I didn't feel like it was super useful. I wasn't able to use the Ergo for months, though.

I also felt like it was important to have a safe place to set her down. I got one of those bouncy/vibrating chairs for when I really needed to feel like she was safe while I was helping my older child.


----------



## amanda bee (Jan 21, 2013)

for my 4lb preemie i used a moby & ergo (with infant insert).

i had purchased a sakura bloom ring sling before she was born

but did not feel comfortable using it (due to her size).

i absolutely loved using the moby when she was tiny...

& now at 4 months she is 11lbs and i am just starting to use the ring sling.

*i sit while babywearing


----------



## Sienna-forever (Sep 10, 2009)

I still haven't gotten round to buying one yet, the only one I have is the baby bjorn - I know, I know its not the same! It didn't really work out. She likes to be cuddled. I will definitely look at wraps/ring slings again. She's bigger now too. She also will sit on her bouncer at times so I'm able to put her down occasionally!


----------

